

Ask HN:Anyone willing to beta test our marketing software? - novacole
http://buildabotnow.com/blog/?p=9

======
PaulHoule
The last guy I knew who openly talked about CAPTCHA breaking tools got a can
of whoop ass opened on him so I'd be careful if I was you.

~~~
novacole
The software doesn't break CAPTCHA's. It does however allow the user to
integrate CAPTCHA solving services in their bots if the wish to do so.

